# I have questions about the resale DRI (Diamond Resort) points I am buying.



## captkirk (Jul 27, 2013)

I have just begun the process of closing on 4 lots of Diamond Resorts Int (DRI) points on the resale market, Ebay.

These are US collection points, which is fine with me. 

Does anyone know if I can combine them for purposes of use. In other words, add the 2500 point and 5000 point lots to make a reservation.

Also the purchase included "2013 usage points", can these be banked for use next year 2014?

I have NO interest in joining "the CLUB".

Any help would be appreciated.

David


----------



## Rent_Share (Jul 27, 2013)

To other potential purchasers, perhaps the OP should have determined the answer to hi question prior to making multiple offers


----------



## csalter2 (Jul 28, 2013)

*I answered your question.*



captkirk said:


> I have just begun the process of closing on 4 lots of Diamond Resorts Int (DRI) points on the resale market, Ebay.
> 
> These are US collection points, which is fine with me.
> 
> ...



I answered your question on Redweek.  Maybe someone here will have a different answer or you'll see the same thing.


----------



## RuralEngineer (Jul 28, 2013)

*multiple contracts*

The answer is yes they can be combined.  For others it would have been better to purchase a larger size contract say 10,000 or 15,000.  There are many available for free.  Small size contracts are harder to sell. 

I have several contracts and a converted deeded week all in one account.

Stephen


----------



## captkirk (Jul 28, 2013)

*Thanks, kinda.*

My post had more than one question.

Does DRI have a way to bank trust points for NON CLUB owners?

And, yes, the two purchases are small, but I also bought a 9000 and a 10,000 point TS.

David


----------



## RuralEngineer (Jul 28, 2013)

*saving points*

http://faq.diamondresorts.com/Knowledgebase/Can-I-save-my-points-to-next-year


----------



## csalter2 (Jul 28, 2013)

*same responses*

The link to the DRI website makes it clearer that you have to be in the Club to save points. It states that they have to have collected club fees to save points.


----------



## captkirk (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks for the help.
David


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 28, 2013)

What you need to have is a copy if the Trust Agreement for the US Collection.  That document defines what your usage rights are.


----------



## captkirk (Jul 31, 2013)

*Trust agreeagree*

Yes, that would be most useful but I don't see how I can get a copy until later in the closing process and I like to learn that kind of thing sooner rather than later.

I don't suppose Diamond Resorts would send a copy?

David


----------

